

Ruby is faster than Python, PHP, and Perl - bascule
http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2012/06/ruby-is-faster-than-python-php-and-perl.html

======
dmauro
Did anyone else find it strange that Ruby only beat Python and PHP in the
median range? On both ends Python and PHP are both quite faster. I don't
really know how to read this thing, but I feel like this title is probably
misleading?

~~~
bradleyland
This post is a rhetorical rant, so it's best not to take the core premise too
seriously. Even though the title is "Ruby is faster than Python, PHP, and
Perl", I don't think it's the author's intention to make that broad claim.
Rather, the intention is to beat out of everyone's head that Ruby is "slow".

When speaking about languages in the same ballpark (Ruby, Python, Perl, etc),
it's difficult to make blanket statements about which one is "faster", because
they each have their warts. Depending upon what your application needs to do,
you may run in to those warts.

------
bsphil
The author seems very excited to rub this in anyone's face he can. The data
seems much more murky than he makes it out to be.

------
bendemott
Not another one of these...

------
AlexFromBelgium
Doesn't matter... Dynamic languages are slow by design!

Caching and JIT compilers to the rescue!

------
PythonDeveloper
Does this really matter?

I mean,seriously, if speed is what you want, you'd write it in C. These days,
with virtually unlimited CPU, we choose our languages based on suitability for
the task, readability and community support (at least I do).

Other than assembler for games, I have never chosen a language based on speed
of execution. Anyone else?

Can't we also just compile Ruby (or PHP or Python) to C and then let the C
compiler optimize it these days? I think we can.

Additionally, the fact that Javascript kicks the crap out of the vast majority
of languages is surprising to me.

~~~
TurplePurtle
I imagine Javascript's advantage is because V8 is a JIT compiler. It's
unfortunate LuaJIT is not shown since it would probably be around the same
level or higher than V8.

~~~
pajmullaney
I'd also be interested to see Pypy's experimental JIT compared here (or pypy
at all, for that matter).

------
gshakir
I love ruby and I would like to support any effort to dispel the myth that
Ruby is slow.

